# Help!!!!



## ultraman875 (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a 90gl tank with130lb LR 4 clowns 3 demsel 1 yellow tang. I just pick up a good size Blue Hippo tang and it's been two days now and he will not come out from under the rock. The yellow tang is kinda all over the blue hippo when i first put him in. What can i do if he don't come out????


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It is not advised to add tangs to tanks once one has been in there for a long while. Your yellow scopas is the dominant tank mate and will bully or kill the new addition. Best bet, pull the yellow tang and trade it for a new one. Then both tangs will be considered new members and have to set up new territories. As a whole it is frowned upon to keep more then one tang per 100g. To this I don't mean it is ok to keep 2 tangs in a 110g, more like a 220g tank might house 2 tangs comfortably. They are specialized feeders and like to roam. Is it possible to house 2 or more tangs in a smaller confine? Yes it is. They might never show their true personalities or might always be defendign their side from another fish.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

I had the same situation with my tangs...I added a blue hippo in with my yellow tang and he had a field day! Its like a fish gang you have to be beat in to be down. It slowly stopped, and now they hang out all the time. I guess you are taking a chance, but it is in a Tang's nature to fight one another.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have 2 tangs in my 55g tank. When I got the tank they were both in there. They seemed to have gotten along great until 2 weeks ago when the brown tang was beating on the yellow tang. This went on for a week I tried to get the yellow tang out first, then the brown. Its a pain to try and catch them. I thought the yellow tang was gonna die he was almost white in color, very stressed but would eat. The past few days his color has come back and he is swimming around. I think I am very lucky but I almost still wanna pull one of them out if I could after that. I think my brother got them at the same time though.


----------

